

Why is 2 the most Googled number? - chippidysan
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=2%2C%2042%2C%20420%2C%201337%2C%2069&cmpt=q

======
calbear81
2 Chainz, 2 Pac, 2 Girls 1 Cup?

~~~
chippidysan
False,
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=2%2C%202%20chainz%2C%...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=2%2C%202%20chainz%2C%202%20girls%201%20cup%2C%202%20pac&cmpt=q)

It is the integer 2, by itself that is being googled.

